# Gulf Coast Grand Slam Inshore/Offshore



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, for real this time.

First, 

Thanks to Tommy Holmes and company -- especially Wayne and the Scallans -- for all they did and letting us be part of it.

Thanks to Chris Phillips and Dusty Powers for a great inshore tournament and making my job bearable at the scales. I couldn't have done it without them.

Marty White and Bob Sharp were great. They got the crowd into every fish that was hung up there. Matt McLeod got cheers from 2,500-3,000 when he hit the scales. It was nuts.

And now, the results.<P align=center>*Gulf Coast Grand Slam Offshore Division*<P align=center>*Grand Slam*

1. Nothin Matters 131.4 lbs with five fish.

2. Pound 4 Pound 103.84 w/ five fish

3. Sea Monkey 54.75 on 4 fish<P align=center>*Amberjack*

1. Daniel Meredith 63.62

2. Josh Swindell 53.43

3. Tony Davis 49.42<P align=center>*Grouper*

1. Noah Kimsey 34.81

2. Matt McLeod 32.47

3. Scott Traynom 29.51<P align=center>*King Mack*

1. Matt McLeod 45.85

2. Jimmy Madden 38.55

3. Steve Tomblin 37.79<P align=center>*Red Snapper*

1. Earle Rader 5.71

2. Chris Shearman 4.06

3. Charles Donovan 3.76<P align=center>*Trigger*

1. Tom Buchanon 6.65

2. Mark Griffin 4.43

3. Sean O'Neil 4.41

And just if you're wondering what 131.4 pounds of fish looks like, I stole one of Tim Scallan's photos from the pther post.

Here's the champs. Matt, where's that monster snapper you brought me?










Inshore results are pending Chris Phillips actually sending them to me.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well...........Who won the inshore division? The suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris has the inshore and he'll get them up ASAP.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeZ,

Thanks again for helping put on such agreat event, especially forjust thesecond year of it. We felt fortunate to win and had a wonderful time. Hopefully we can all pitch in and help this tournament continue to grow and be even better next year. I would like to help out however I can through the marina or other means to advertise the event to the rest of the public and people who did not fish this year. It was pretty cool of Tommy Holmes to let this event piggy back with the shark tournament and allowtheus (the anglers)to get to weigh in our fish in front of that many people. Everything was top notch and I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I would also like to thank the Outcast Crew, everyone who helped around the docks, the anglers who came on such short notice, and Joe Z for everything he did for Dusty and I. We ended up with 30 Inshore boats and gave approximately 10K back in cash. <P align=center><P align=center>2008 GULF COAST GRAND SLAM<P align=center>INSHORE RESULTS

Slam (Two Day Total)

1. Skin Cancer 24.04

2. Team Baxley 22.23

3. Go Fish 18.63

Redfish

Myles Away 6.09

Flounder

Sound Hound 3.38

Speckled Trout

Peter Mullet 4.41

Lady Angler

Cindy Rhodes (Hawkeyes) 5.13

JR Angler

Slam

Blake Norwood (Bump N Run) 9.59

Redfish

Cole Godfrey (Team Godfrey) 5.00

Speckled Trout

Blake Norwood (Bump N Run) 3.2

Flounder

Blake Norwood (Bump N Run) 4.42


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting the results guys. I had no idea who did what,and I was there. :banghead Good job Matt and to everyone else that won their division and participated. :clap I'm still tired,damn Miller Lite!


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Tommy and Outcast for sharing, Thanks Chris, Dusty and JoeZ, looks like another great opportunity to fish a great inshore tournament. Thanks Go Fish!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE tournament fishing.. WE fished this one. Finished 3rd. in the offshore div. Fished about 60 mls. offshore. Very tough fishing. Should've went West.. Got buch numbers out there just have never been to them.. WE anchored at our spot.. Wasn't a good anchor so we decided to pull and try again. Oh no the anchor is hung.. Tried couple times to n o avail to pull anchor. Wellk we are here for the nite guys..Caught fish all nite , Many big sharks. 6-10ftrs. Can't forget about the submarine that about ripped the side of my boat off.. Got hooked up with BIG bottom fish twice.. Both times got about 30 ft. off bottom , then fish decided to go back home..(thats what keeps you going back) Big grouper is my guess. Slammed us on a 9/0 with 150lb. braid. No stopping that thing. Definately the biggest bottom we have ever hooked.. ITs still there (fish) will try next time we go there..

WE had 4 fish of the slam , had 5th. at side of boat but was not our day.. We had the smallest weight of all combined species. What I'm saying is the fish we did catch weere small but legal.. WE out fished some bigger boats . It's not always what you got its what you know..

On the way back north we dragged a Wahoo Express.. 30 min. later. POP no line on GLD 30. some oneforgot to set the clicker. :banghead . 

A BIG THANKS to all involved in the tournament process. WE may not have won first place but we gained some respect.. WE will fish this one next year.


----------

